# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Bands, wristbands >  Atlas Wristband2, fitness wearable, Atlas Wearables, Inc., Austin, Texas, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Atlas Wearables, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Atlas Wearables - YES

Published on Nov 25, 2015




> This is an Atlas Wearables anthem. Atlas Wristband makes it easier than ever to get and stay in shape. Use it in the gym and follow your workouts turn-by-turn right on your wrist. Or load up some Freestyle exercises and do them anywhere you want. Atlas will automatically track your reps, heart rate, calories burned and advanced metrics like form score and velocity. Get stronger, faster, with Atlas. Every Rep Counts.

----------

